
Last.Back end starting beta 1 easy-to-use competitor of Kubernetes - dvmaslennikov
https://blog.lastbackend.com/last-backend-starting-beta-1-easy-to-use-competitor-of-kubernetes-213acb3998af
======
verdverm
Looks like it runs on Kubernetes?

